# [solved]Mouse laggy & screen flickering with kernel >=4.16.0

## Elleni

My ryzen box suddenly started feeling sluggish after kernelupgrade to 4.16.0. This is persisting with 4.16.1, but does not happen with 4.15 kernel. Where can this come from? Symptoms are that the mouse is lagging behind if moved fast and also that screen is flickering from time to time. 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.24 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.25-r11, 4.15.15-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.15.15-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_1600_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33554428 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 08 Apr 2018 16:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 6cc72f0450a8e2d61351fecc42d5c4ee9616801b

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p1) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.29::dantrell-gnome

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r11::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

seden

    location: /var/lib/layman/seden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

dantrell-gnome-3-26

    location: /var/lib/layman/dantrell-gnome-3-26

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

test

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 100

dantrell-gnome

    location: /var/lib/layman/dantrell-gnome

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_CH.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de de_DE el en fr fr_FR it tr"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes alsa amd64 avx avx2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups cxx d3d9 dbus declarative dri dri3 dts dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg flac fma3 fortran frei0r gdbm gif glamor gles1 gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnutls gpm gtk gtk3 gtkstyle iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libsecret llvm lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ocr ogg openal opencl opengl openmax openmp osmesa pam pango pclmul pcre pdf pdfpopcnt phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 readline realtime s3tc scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell spice sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssh ssl ssse3 staging startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb uxa vaapi vdpau vhost-net vorbis vpx webrtc-aec widgets wxwidgets x264 xa xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de el en fr it tr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi virgl" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Elleni on Tue May 01, 2018 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thumper

The flickering is probably this problem, I have it as well.

https://github.com/M-Bab/linux-kernel-amdgpu-binaries/issues/50

George

----------

## Elleni

Maybe, I tried with 4.16.2 which I compiled now. Still persisting. Though in the link you mentioned, they say its fixed, so I will revert back to 4.15 and see if one of next 4.16 releases fix it. Thanks for your information  :Smile: 

----------

## thumper

It was not fixed in 4.16.2 sources, the commit that caused it was just reverted, so maybe 4.16.3.

George

----------

## Elleni

Yep, as soon as its fixed in gentoo-sources kernel, I'll add solved to thread title. Thanks for your link and comments  :Smile: 

----------

## thumper

Some additional information.

You need to revert torvalds/linux@cd2d6c9 and torvalds/linux@36cc549.

https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/cd2d6c92a8e39d7e50a5af9fcc67d07e6a89e91d

and

https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/36cc549d59864b7161f0e23d710c1c4d1b9cf022

respectively.

George

----------

## Desti²

Is it fixed in 4.16.3?   :Question: 

Nope.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Elleni

I emerged 4.16.3 but did not revert those patches yet, that were mentioned by thumper. Still the same.

----------

## Elleni

its fixed with 4.16.5

----------

